# lowrider bike frame



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Here is a lowrider bike frame that I just painted. Its a 20 inch Schwinn style frame. It's fully flaked out with mini and micro chrome flake. It has a combination Of patterns including candy fades, water drops, candy patterns, Krystal effect and some gold leaf pinstriping. All paint is "Hok" house of kolor and has 4 coats of cleared so you don't feel any of the effects. The frame has been color sanded and buffed out except for the inside of the rear tanks as its impossible to fit a buffer in there. This is "show" bike only and should not be riden as it could not take the weight. Here is a YouTube link of the bike. The pictures and video don't do it justice on how the colors shine with all that flake and candy. https://youtu.be/3LLTkd7OuXo. the sale is on eBay but if offer is good we an do PayPal direct. here is the eBay link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171860976227&alt=web


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## LFZGR8 (Oct 26, 2012)

did the frame sell 512-800-3963


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

LFZGR8 said:


> did the frame sell 512-800-3963


still taking bids on ebay


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

here are a few better video 


https://youtu.be/YCB4FIhLtq0
https://youtu.be/2XU13zxJDT4


----------

